# Mac production line uses Windows?



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Oops! Tim Cook tweets photo of Mac production line running Windows


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW. I can't believe it. Apple is using Windows to make a mac. I can tell their running windows 7 because the taskbar has the aero look that's found in windows 7. One of the golden rules in business is don't help the competition, well microsoft broke that rule because they helping apple sell more mac's than PC's.


----------

